# Ice maker drain termination completed



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)




----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

wow. just wow


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the fact that {3} out of the {4} escutcheons have an oil-rubbed bronze finish.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Are you sure that's not a trap primer? : )


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> Are you sure that's not a trap primer? : )


That was exactly what I assumed it was. Usually they'll have a downward angled wye off the trap but I could see that being a primer connection, too.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I like the fact that {3} out of the {4} escutcheons have an oil-rubbed bronze finish.


 lol its rubbed something but i don't think its oil.


----------



## GrtLksPlbr (Aug 12, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Are you sure that's not a trap primer? : )


That's what I thought at first glance, too. 

If that drain ever gets backed up there's going to make some pretty cloudy ice.


----------

